
Tesla driver found asleep at wheel of self-driving car doing 150km/h - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/17/canada-tesla-driver-alberta-highway-speeding
======
ecpottinger
More fools it seems.

------
knaq

       93 MPH
      137 FPS
       42 m/s
       81 knot

